# Main > News >  Rulers of the Sea - Become an 18th Century Cartographer

## Djekspek

Hi all, we are still working on an historical MMORPG called Rulers of the Sea. One of the cool things (imo) is that you can become a cartographer! You can check out how that will work at https://www.rulersofthesea.com/caree...rapher-career/. So maybe once the game is finished I will meet some of you online there  :Wink:

----------

